

The Maximally Shitty Product - jasonlynes
http://redhotrevolver.com/post/4979080495/maximally-shitty-product

======
bryne
When I hear the word "maximally" shitty in this context, I don't think of MVPs
- I think of products like IE6, RealPlayer, or E.T. on the Atari. A product
can't be maximally shitty unless it manages to affect both users and
developers in a seriously negative way, at huge scope and cost.

